# Hesitation while idling/stopped 06 Murano SL



## edortir6 (May 26, 2006)

Hey everyone, I've been dealing with a sporadic hesitation since I changed the valve covers and plugs. Acceleration is great with no hesitation at all but when cruising or idling it starts to hesitate. The valve covers are after market but the plugs are factory spec not the $8 plugs. I replaced one of the coils with an Advanced Auto parts coil because I broke one taking it out. The service engine light is on but last time I checked it was the fuel level sensor. I looked around the internet and can only find "hesitation while accelerating". Does anyone know what might be going on?


----------

